# wHAt aRe My tIGeR BArbS dOIng???



## saraveza408 (Apr 21, 2006)

my tiger barbs were acting very weird today.I have 2 females & 2 males.They never had mated yet and I've had them together for about 3 months now.(Both males were bought at the same time from one pet store & 3 months later I got the 2 females from a different store.)Today the black stripes were near invisible on the male(I think) & the females were deep black.The 2 were locked at the mouth & their bodies were curved towards eachother and their fins were fluttering towards eachother.They did this for about 3 minuits then darted around the tank.As they did the black reappeared on the male.What was all that about???


----------

